# Greetings fellow kitty lovers



## Blonde Gator

I was adopted by a new kitten at Christmas, and took him to the Vet today.

The vet seemed to think he is a purebred Snow Shoe Siamese...so I started to research the breed on the internet, and serendipitously found this site! Such fun.

You can read about the kitkat who selected me as his new hoomin, here. (And if you care, you can also read about my trip to Costa Rica last year, we drove almost 12,000 miles round trip...it was the trip of a lifetime)....further down my blog you can also view The Empress, Payton....my other kitty, whom I've had since Friday, October 13, 2000. 

Nice to be here, I'm looking forward to meeting you...and if anyone has any info about the Snow Shoe Siamese, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## marie73

Welcome!

Urbie looks more like a Birman 










than a Snowshoe Siamese (see below). 










He could even have some ragdoll mixed in there. Whatever he is, he's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Blonde Gator

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Urbie looks more like a Birman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than a Snowshoe Siamese (see below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could even have some ragdoll mixed in there. Whatever he is, he's GORGEOUS!


Thank you Marie! I agree, he doesn't have a Siamese face.

He is, however, the cutest little guy. Sweet. He is feeling quite chipper this morning, after a bad day yesterday. As I said on my blog, I really believe someone dumped him on Christmas night, lucky me!

Thanks again for the info, shall see what I can find out about Birmins, the pic you posted looks like a BIG Urbie.


----------



## Susan

He's stunning! But, I agree with Marie. He looks like either a Birman or a Ragdoll, as opposed to a Snow-Shoe Siamese. My Muffs is a Ragdoll, although she's a bi-color, whereas your Mooch would be a colorpoint (Birman or Ragdoll). Both Birmans and Ragdolls are very laid-back, gentle cats.


----------



## kittywitty

Very pretty kitty and welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## Blonde Gator

Thank you all for the kind words and kind welcome.

I've been researching Birmans since I got Marie's message this a.m., and I think that is exactly what Urbie is...everything I read fits to a tee (except the little white mustache, but who cares?). 

Actually, a second cat owns me, too...and I would be remiss if I didn't introduce her as well, her name is Payton, after the late, great Walter Payton, "Sweetness"...and my Payt is the Empress of Eighteenth Street. 

Great forum you all have here, thanks again for welcoming us to the community!


----------



## marie73

Payton is stunning - love her stripes!


----------



## catloverami

Hmmm, Birman or Ragdoll? The white half-moustache is throwing me off... If the coat is very silky and non-matting, I think likely Birman. Whatever she is, she's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Susan

It is hard to say whether Urbie (Mooch) is Birman or Ragdoll, although the breeds are very similar. Still, I think Marie is right with Birman, since he has the classic white "socks" of a Birman. 

Payton is beautiful too...and she sounds like she has a great personality, especially the not waking you up part!


----------



## Blonde Gator

You all are too kind!

Payton, The EMPRESS! (don't forget that part)...is what I think (!) is called a "watermelon tabby"....she is the most beautiful girl, and takes very good care of my 88 year old mum, who lives with us. Payton kind of walks in front of her, never tries to trip her....and yacks at Mom the whole time. It's hilarious!

I am so thrilled to hear your feedback on Urbie, I am convinced he's at least a little part "Birman"...my soon to be hubby was not thrilled about having a noisy Siamese. Of course, I'd have ignored him anyway for that! 

Isn't it funny how things happen for a reason? Urbs found me, I know not why. He's much happier today, after his bad day at the Vet!!! However, he is such a little gentleman about the flushing liquid for his foot wound....he wriggles a bit but doesn't even think about scratching or biting. Unlike the Empress, who would shred my face for even thinking about holding her over the sink, LOL.

I'm not sure what I can possibly contribute to this forum, other than some good animal stories (eons ago, before I finished college, I wanted to be a Vet, and worked at a clinic for about nine months).

But I am thrilled I found you....and thank you one and all for kind words, and your thinking on Urbie's lineage. I think we need a new breed...."MY GORGEOUS CAT".


----------



## Blonde Gator

Susan said:


> It is hard to say whether Urbie (Mooch) is Birman or Ragdoll, although the breeds are very similar. Still, I think Marie is right with Birman, since he has the classic white "socks" of a Birman.
> 
> Payton is beautiful too...and she sounds like she has a great personality, especially the not waking you up part!


 
I have to laugh....you said his name exactly right!

Mum & I call him Urbie....hubs to be calls him "Mooch". 

Payt has been my soulmate for the last ten years (through the crazy years, insane career woman, without a family)....and though she normally tries to destroy anything with four legs...she's been totally nonchalant about Urbs. 

She's telling me something. 

I shall have to find the pic of Payton under the tree, you'll then know why she is the "Empress". 

You all are the best! Exactly picked out the absolute most important points about each of them. We send pawslove to yours!


----------



## Seiko

Blonde Gator said:


> I was adopted by a new kitten at Christmas, and took him to the Vet today.
> 
> The vet seemed to think he is a purebred Snow Shoe Siamese...so I started to research the breed on the internet, and serendipitously found this site! Such fun.
> 
> You can read about the kitkat who selected me as his new hoomin, here. (And if you care, you can also read about my trip to Costa Rica last year, we drove almost 12,000 miles round trip...it was the trip of a lifetime)....further down my blog you can also view The Empress, Payton....my other kitty, whom I've had since Friday, October 13, 2000.
> 
> Nice to be here, I'm looking forward to meeting you...and if anyone has any info about the Snow Shoe Siamese, I'd appreciate it!


I agree this is an amazing site, I love the name Payton I also have a Siamese. As well as a tabby.


----------



## Blonde Gator

Just wanted to give you all an update.

Urbie is, shall we say, adapting nicely...making himself right at home.

He went missing tonight. Then I found him.


----------



## marie73

Awwww, he was trying to camouflage himself!


----------



## Susan

Awww...that's such a cute picture! And Urbie has such a gorgeous coat.


----------

